# Gleammachine- Porsche 997 Turbo- Gyeon Mohs+



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Q² MOHS+ is a professional set of ceramic automotive paint coating, dedicated for authorized detailers only. 
Containing our hardest Q² MOHS coating and Q² PHOBIC top coat, it ensures the highest quality and an incomparable visual effect amongst ceramic coatings.

Q² PHOBIC is a highly advanced top-coat, developed especially to be applied on ceramic paint coating. It gives hydrophobic effect, increases the self-cleaning abilities, extends durability and prevents the coating from water spots in its first few weeks after application.



Porsche 997 Turbo booked in for minor paintwork correction through a 2 stage machine polish, then protection upgraded to Gyeon Mohs+ Quartz coatings.

Paintwork after receiving a mid cutting stage, followed by refinement.



Paintwork thoroughly de-greased with Gyeon Q2 Prep.



2 layers of Gyeon Mohs applied with 1 hour intervals.



Final hydrophobic layer (Gyeon Phobic) applied 4 hours later.



Left to harden and cure over a 24 hour period.

Whilst this was happening, the interior was fully cleaned, and leather sealed using Gtechniq L1.





Final wipedown using Gyeon Cure prior to collection and final inspection.



*Final results.*











Thanks for looking, comments welcomed and appreciated.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

WOW !! I like that , I like that a lot


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

very nice Robb :thumb:


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Top drawer chap, wow that's a lot of red inside!:thumb:

How are you finding the Gyeon products? the reason I ask is I've got the range sat waiting to be evaluated

In terms of application how do they fair in low temp conditions?

TIA

Chris


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Like that a lot :thumb:


----------



## GarveyVW (Jun 28, 2013)

Great job.


----------



## clap (Aug 26, 2013)

Here you go Chris -

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=322370


----------



## Bartl (Apr 3, 2013)

Stunning


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

Lovely job, Rob! That silver is looking as it should.


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Damn, that's a nice result!


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Very nice indeed Rob :thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Summit Detailing said:


> Top drawer chap, wow that's a lot of red inside!:thumb:
> 
> How are you finding the Gyeon products? the reason I ask is I've got the range sat waiting to be evaluated
> 
> ...


Thanks Chris, my perfect Porsche combo, silver and red.:doublesho

Really pleased with the products, Mohs is excellent, and not overly fussy in regards to wipe on and wipe off. It does require at least 12 degrees temperature, but even in the winter thats obtainable with the heaters.

Still evaluating Trim and Rim.


----------



## Wax-IT.be (Feb 3, 2011)

I guess you mean wipe down using Cure instead of Prime? No? 

Looks great with the terra interior! We love the gyeon stuff!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

That looks amazing Rob, serious gloss from the silver!


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Amazing results :buffer: Congrats on the accreditation :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks great:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

very nice indeed


----------



## waxyclean (Sep 15, 2013)

That's brilliant.


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Superb, as always :thumb:


----------



## CrippleRacer1 (Oct 31, 2013)

Very shineeeee. Great work.


----------



## Gyeon Robert (Apr 3, 2013)

Great job Rob!


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Great work as always.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Wax-IT.be said:


> I guess you mean wipe down using Cure instead of Prime? No?
> 
> Looks great with the terra interior! We love the gyeon stuff!


Sorry, yes made this typing error twice now and different write-ups, corrected now, thanks.


----------



## luke w (Dec 11, 2012)

Very nice porker!


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Thank all that took time to comment.:thumb:


----------

